# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  codice ateco cartolibreria

## francy

salve, devo aprire una cartolibreria, e non so' quale codice ateco devo usare. potete aiutarmi per favore? ringrazio in anticipo.

----------


## lince85roma

> salve, devo aprire una cartolibreria, e non so' quale codice ateco devo usare. potete aiutarmi per favore? ringrazio in anticipo.

  se si tratta di un ingrosso : 
46.49.10 Commercio all'ingrosso di carta, cartone e articoli di cartoleria
- commercio allingrosso di prodotti cartotecnici e di cancelleria 
se si tratta di negozio classico: 
47.62.20 Commercio al dettaglio di articoli di cartoleria e forniture per ufficio
- commercio al dettaglio di forniture per ufficio quali penne, matite, carta eccetera

----------


## francy

> se si tratta di un ingrosso : 
> 46.49.10 Commercio all'ingrosso di carta, cartone e articoli di cartoleria
> - commercio allingrosso di prodotti cartotecnici e di cancelleria 
> se si tratta di negozio classico: 
> 47.62.20 Commercio al dettaglio di articoli di cartoleria e forniture per ufficio
> - commercio al dettaglio di forniture per ufficio quali penne, matite, carta eccetera

  grazie mille per la risposta!!!! ma secondo te , con questo codice puo' vendere i libri per la scuola?????? grazie ancora.

----------


## lince85roma

> grazie mille per la risposta!!!! ma secondo te , con questo codice puo' vendere i libri per la scuola?????? grazie ancora.

  Mi sembra che per la vendita dei libri sia necessario un altro codice attività, e poi c'è un regime iva particolare!!!!

----------


## francy

> Mi sembra che per la vendita dei libri sia necessario un altro codice attività, e poi c'è un regime iva particolare!!!!

  Mi potresti dire quale? Infine secondo te, è il caso aggiungere il codice attività per la vendita dei libri, dato che venderà solo i libri per le scuole, precisamente penso solo quando riaprono???Grazie in anticipo.  :Smile:

----------


## lince85roma

> Mi potresti dire quale? Infine secondo te, è il caso aggiungere il codice attività per la vendita dei libri, dato che venderà solo i libri per le scuole, precisamente penso solo quando riaprono???Grazie in anticipo.

  il codice per la vendita dei libri non me lo ricordo. Io li metterei i codici, dato che quando imposti la pratica la fai una sola volta. Se devi farla dopo sono altri soldi.

----------

